# Tornado Flush



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

Last night I added the Tornado flush kit to out SOB 32BHDS. Once I got a good idea of where the tank was, I cut a trap door in the bottom cover. Install went well and I decided to add the Tornado on the same side as the tank sensors. So that the slinging action of the Tornado would clean off the sensors and fling the poo to the drain side. Now I just need to stop and buy some tape to seal the hole I made. All and all went pretty well.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I know they make a special repair tape for the bottom skin but $$. I used Gorilla tape 3 years ago for the same mod. Its not even starting to peel. Just a thought







.
Brian


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Take a look at the pictures on my post from when I installed a tornado rinser. I made a trap door that screwed shut. If you use screws just be sure they are short so that they don't snag anything in the belly of the trailer. Also, the next year after installing the tornado, the band clamp that holds the hose on to the rinser snapped and I had water shooting all over under the trailer. It seems the clamp they sent had a flaw or was not meant for that small a diameter of hose. In any case, I would highly recommend that you carry a spare hose clamp or two just in case.

Tornado rinser installation


----------



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

thefulminator said:


> Take a look at the pictures on my post from when I installed a tornado rinser. I made a trap door that screwed shut. If you use screws just be sure they are short so that they don't snag anything in the belly of the trailer. Also, the next year after installing the tornado, the band clamp that holds the hose on to the rinser snapped and I had water shooting all over under the trailer. It seems the clamp they sent had a flaw or was not meant for that small a diameter of hose. In any case, I would highly recommend that you carry a spare hose clamp or two just in case.
> 
> Tornado rinser installation


I put mine just about the same spot as yours. I picked up some Awesome Cleaner and some Gorilla Tape today at lunch time.


----------

